# A plus size girl's favorite online fashion shops



## Lieforly (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello, everyone. I have a size 18 body and am a fashion freak. I like fashionable clothes but the reality is that it is not so easy for us plus size girls to buy trendy clothing. And I found some good plus size fashion shops and would like to share with you. Hope it can help the other plus size girls find your favorite fashion.

1. Forever 21 http://www.forever21.com/Product/Category.aspx?br=plus&amp;category=faith_main : They have young and trendy look, which are very suitable for the casual occasions.

 

2. ASOS http://us.asos.com/Women-Curve-Plus-Size/1122im/?cid=9577 : Another shop I always buy clothes from.

3. Igigi http://www.igigi.com/ : Lots of choices of dresses, including wedding dresses. Good place to buy dresses.

4.  navabi http://www.navabi.us/ : My favorite plus size fashion shop. They offer designer plus size fashion in sizes 12 to 28, which is exclusive. I love the styles they offer and the quality is very good as well.

Hope plus size girls like my recommendation.


----------



## Mollie (Aug 16, 2013)

All the links are well. I wan also suggest you one of best online fashion store. Stokesthomson is one of best you must try it.

http://www.stokesthompson.com.au/


----------



## Jen763 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey I signed up for volupties or Splendies and got my package today. They rock I go a aexy pair, comfortable pair and an awesome black pair. I'd you get a sec check them out. /)


----------

